# Prop Video Clips are up



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

I just added some video clips of the Knight glowing and grunting .. the floating plate and tea cups, the organ player, the Clock and the turning tea pot

http://www.bastardrat.com/2005tea.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

VERY NICE~

I love that organist..Is that a dancing santa hack?


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

actually its a dancing skeleton hack...lol.. couldn't stand the constant chattering of his mouth so Bob replaced the head with another skull


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice stuff hollyberry! The organist does look great. Perfect use of a dancing skeleton. You really can't tell that's what it is.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool , I really like the Tea Party, very creepy.

Krough


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

the tea cups floating rock!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I must say the floating dishes are cool. To bad they don't wash themselves. OH, where did you get the audio at? That is too freaky.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Those are great clips. I like the clock...and the armor is a great idea. Well done!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

The knight and the ghost are my favorites cool haunt!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is that just a light organ with the armor?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This thread is almost 5 years old and hollyberry hasn't been back to the forum in 2 years.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Well, her props have still held interest apparently.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I believe the bastardrat website still belongs/maintained by Evil Bob. Most likely alot of those props were his creations.


----------

